# Wrapping..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a Cape Point, and I pruchased some shrink grip. I need to apply it to the rod. They say I need a heat gun. Will a blow dyer work?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Shrink Wrap*

I used a blow dryer and a lighter for the first one I did. Took forever, plus got black sut everywhere from the lighter. Go to lowes and buy a torch, but be careful, keep moving and dont let the flame hit one spot too long!!!!!!!!:--|


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

Heck I did 3 butts over the burner of the stove. I have an electric stove and turned it on high. It was glowing red and I held it about 12" away and rotated it. Worked like a champ!

Wormy


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

you can use a torch (on low) and be CAREFUL!!


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

You can pick up a cheap electric heat gun from Sears for around $25. They are amazing on shrink wrap.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im a wierdo...

almost boiling water over the heat shrink then cold water to keep the blank from getting hot works... and its cheap!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

NTKG said:


> im a wierdo...
> 
> almost boiling water over the heat shrink then cold water to keep the blank from getting hot works... and its cheap!


that actually works?! holy fish bites batman!!  gonna have to try that one sometime... but i like the clean look of my cape point... so imma just keep it the way it is... maybe put a little sailor finishing touches on it... i don't remember what its called but it looks pretty dope.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

Juan_EZ said:


> that actually works?! holy fish bites batman!!  gonna have to try that one sometime... but i like the clean look of my cape point... so imma just keep it the way it is... maybe put a little sailor finishing touches on it... i don't remember what its called but it looks pretty dope.


just did a little research... its called a chain hitch. the one i saw online was spaced out and lamost linear... but mine is gonna be the opposite. pics to come when i find the right material to do the job. this one is gonna be a little out of the ordinary.


----------

